# Hello All!



## sufistic

Hello everyone!

I'm a 28 year old graphic designer living in Singapore. I've been interested in mantids from a very young age, having reared and bred some local mantids successfully.

I'm currently rearing a female Deroplatys Lobata which me and my younger brother acquired from Cameron Highlands, Malaysia. She recently laid an ooth and we're still tracking its development.

Also, I've purchased 2 Hymenopus Coronatus from DeShawn (Thanks Mantiskingdom.com!). They've arrived in good condition and they seem to naturally adapt to the local climate. Although I sincerely believe that these specie was once widespread in Singapore, urbanization has made it really difficult to find one. I'm attempting to breed them and reintroduce them here.

I've also, with me, a H. Coronatus ooth, T. Elegans ooth and a R. Basalis ooth. All of them acquired from Cameron Highlands (which is an 8 hours drive away from home), except the T. Elegans ooth which was laid here in Singapore by an adult female (Cameron Highlands) which soon died thereafter.

I hope to post some pictures soon and be more involved in this wonderful forum!


----------



## athicks

Welcome!

Your trying to reintroduce a species? You might want to check up on the legalities concerning that...


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile

:lol: Hello sufistic, Welcome to the forum and I cannot wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Asa

Nor I, welcome to the forum.


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome!


----------



## sufistic

Thanks for the welcomes guys!

Concerning the legalities, it's not a problem.


----------



## Asa

Oh goody  !


----------



## yen_saw

Apa khabar Sufistic, saya orang Malaysia (dekat Singapora) tapi tinggal di Texas sekarang, sudah enam tahun!! Tahun depan keluarga saya mungkin balik Malaysia, harap kita boleh jumpa tahun depan dan keluar tangkap Mendekah!! Saya suka betul makanan di Singapora, suday 12 tahun belum pergi. Harap Sufistic dapat semua informasi di sini.

* Sorry I am using Malay language.


----------



## sufistic

> Apa khabar Sufistic, saya orang Malaysia (dekat Singapora) tapi tinggal di Texas sekarang, sudah enam tahun!! Tahun depan keluarga saya mungkin balik Malaysia, harap kita boleh jumpa tahun depan dan keluar tangkap Mendekah!! Saya suka betul makanan di Singapora, suday 12 tahun belum pergi. Harap Sufistic dapat semua informasi di sini.* Sorry I am using Malay language.


Khabar baik Yen Saw! 12 years you haven't been home and you still know the language! Hahaha nice! We'll catch mantids together when you come and pay Cameron Highlands a visit!


----------



## yen_saw

i haven't been to Singapore for 12 yrs (last trip was in 1995 for a job interview), not back to Malaysia since 2001. i hate long hour flight :? but will definately visit Singapore next yr Summer, it would be great to meet up for a trip to Cameron Highlands, will be in touch and have fun in this forum.


----------



## Asa

> Apa khabar Sufistic, saya orang Malaysia (dekat Singapora) tapi tinggal di Texas sekarang, sudah enam tahun!! Tahun depan keluarga saya mungkin balik Malaysia, harap kita boleh jumpa tahun depan dan keluar tangkap Mendekah!! Saya suka betul makanan di Singapora, suday 12 tahun belum pergi. Harap Sufistic dapat semua informasi di sini.* Sorry I am using Malay language.


Don't make me translate that


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum sufistic!


----------

